# nur dateinamen ändern



## supernuss (21. Mai 2004)

schönen guten abend!
gibts in ps die möglichkeit, per aktion/stapelverarbeitung nur den dateinamen zu ändern?
etwas genauer: ich hab hundert fotos, möchte diese verkleinern und per "für web speichern" noch etwas kommprimieren!  soweit klappt auch alles, allerdings speichert er eben nur in den alten dateinnamen, was ja auch verständlich ist! wenn ich aber in der stapelverarbeitung eine neue dateinennung eingebe, dann fragt er mich bei jedem bild, in was für einer qualität ich es speichern möchte (übergeht also den fürs web speichern befehl), was dann doch nervt! und wenn ich "speichern unter" in aktion überschreiben anklicke, übernimmt er wiederrum die neuen dateinamen nicht! mach ich irgendwas falsch? vielen dank im vorraus!
mfg simon


----------



## chaostheorie (21. Mai 2004)

Da kann ich dir IrfanView empfehlen. Kann das alles was du möchtest, ist klein, kost nix  
Starte IrfanView, gib "B" (für Batchmodus) ein - und du findest zahllose Möglichkeiten. Batch rename ist nur eine davon ;-) 

cu Anton


----------



## thoru (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo supernuss,

wie wäre es denn wenn du dir mal IrfanView anschaust Dort kannst du über
eine Batchverabeitung die Bilder verkleinern und auch umbenennen.

cu
thoru


----------



## Mythos007 (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen in unserer Communitiy,

zur Beantwortung Deiner Frage wäre evtl. noch interessant in Erfahrung zu 
bringen, welche Photoshop Version Du Dein Eigen nennst. In Photoshop CS,
dem neusten Geniestreich der Adobesoftwareschmiede, gibt es im Dateibrowser
z.B. einen direkten Menübefehl der da lautet:

 "Automatisieren" => "Stapel umbenennen..."


----------

